# U of T and Boston for Screenwriting Masters



## Sapphiar (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys!

So I've heard lots of encouraging things about California schools, some people even saying not to bother with a master's program unless it's in LA or NYC.  However, I had considered applying to Austin and even Boston, based on that article of top ten screenwriting schools in the USA.  However, if it helps me avoid the GRE, I'd just as soon skip those schools if they weren't really worth the time or money.

Does anyone have an opinion on this, or any insider scoops?  Anything would help when it comes to time and money! Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzako (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't not apply to places just to avoid the GRE. Its not so bad and my impression is that most school just view it as a requirement but not as a factor in their decisions. Your portfolio and writing samples are what will really matter.

BUT I would say don't base your decision on One article.  

There's definitely something to be said for being in proximity to the industry. I would look into the opportunities for networking offered by Boston and Austin.  What have their graduates been doing? etc


----------



## SimAlex (Jul 7, 2009)

UT Austin is definitely one of the top programs in the country. do yourself a favor and apply. of course, as a longhorn presently, i might be a little biased ... hehehe.


----------



## amarise (Jul 7, 2009)

Assuming you are going for a Masters in Screenwriting, it definitely depends on what type of learning you desire, a strict focus on writing screenplays, television, playwriting, or a cross-pollination of any of the three. Would you like the opportunity to delve into other concentrations such as editing, producing, directing, etc? This is vital as if you are not exactly sure what your niche is in the film realm (like me), starting off with a general studies core for your first year can matter a whole lot.

Like Suzako said above, the GRE shouldn't be so bad and many schools don't rely on it too heavily. In fact, your strongest asset would be your personal statement, creative portfolio, and then letters of recommendation, IMO. If G.P.A. or GRE scores are lacking, counteract those with strong writing samples to show the potential you have and who you are. That would be your best bet.

If you're concerned about lack of industry in Texas & Boston versus NY & LA, I know that Boston University offers a semester in LA to take your classes and do an internship there. Besides that program, there are many opportunities to take up internships thru the school year and summer. So at least you are given the chance to make connections in the LA industry. I believe U of Texas also has their semester in LA where an internship is required too. They also have connections with PBS there if broadcasting is of interest to you.

I'm interested in Boston University myself and would love to hear more from anyone currently attending or who have recently graduated from there.

It's been said before and that is the best film school is the one the fits your needs and wants, and the rest of course is the effort you put into it. Hope that helps a bit. 

Are those the only schools that you're considering?


----------



## nhfilm (Jul 9, 2009)

I am actually attending Boston University for their MFA screenwriting program starting in September. I've grown up in the Boston area, so I guess I may have a bias towards the region. 

I, like you Sapphiar, had questions concerning the proximity of my school to the industry. While doing research, I found that Boston is actually a great place to be. Many large budget, as well as independent films, have been made here in the past few years. With the popularity of making films in the area, paramount is actually putting a studio here in the next few years(google Hollywood East). The industry is picking up here, while in other places around the country it seems to be slowing down or becoming stagnant. 

And also, the screenwriting program at BU is small and nurturing. There are only 12 people who are going to be in my entering class. I feel that this is extremely helpful, because I have heard at some of the bigger film schools, students can get lost among the larger class sizes. It gives dedicated people the ability to stand out, and actually get lots of one on one time with the faculty, which I must say is awesome.


----------



## amarise (Jul 10, 2009)

Out of all the east coast film schools, BU and Columbia appeal to me with Chapman being my #1 choice so far. It's nice to hear that the film industry is building in Boston, particularly with Paramount. That has to be great for the internships though you could always head out to NY in the summer or LA for that matter too. 

nhfilm (congrats on getting in ),
I was wondering if you happen to know anything about BU's policy on student's film/script ownership. Any feedback would be every bit helpful.


----------



## Sapphiar (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, thanks guys--these have been some great notes.  I'm glad to hear the encouragement for both Austin and Boston.  So many school choices can get overwhelming.  I feel better about the GRE, too.  I know I'll get a decent mark, it's just that it'll distract from me making my portfolio perfect.

SO as it stands, I'm going to apply to USC, Chapman, Austin, Boston, and maybe NYU.  Exciting!


----------

